# Ossabaw Island pigs for sale



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I posted this on the barter board, but thought it might be good to add it here.

Born and Raised on pasture on a sea island in SC. 

5 males born 2-24-14, castrated. Ready 4-30-14. $75.00 each.

1 year old sow, has had one litter (the males listed above). Excellent mother; 1st litter was 6 and all thrived (one has already sold). $350.00

These are not my pigs, but the lady I got mine from so they are siblings and cousins. She has developed excellent Ossabaw stock. They are easy going, thrifty, and achieve butchering weight quickly. This morning she picked one up from the processor that butchered out to 185 lbs - it was 6 months old. If you are not familiar with Ossabaws, they are very lard heavy and have a delicious red meat. 

Let me know if you are interested and I will put you in touch with her. Feel free to ask questions here, I probably know the answer (or can ask).

She sent me some pictures:




In the 2nd shot up top, the dad is on the left. If you look close you can see his tusk.

Here is a shot of the mom and babies napping together in the sun so you can 
see everyone.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

I would be interested in 2 young Gilts.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

Please tell me all about this breed and why you like them. I thought I saw Gerolds post about all his different kinds and why he like these the most but now I can't find it.
At least I thougt it was yours Gerold.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you know what kind of food and how much she fed ? 

In general: Do they forage/graze well? Do they root heavily? Are they very active?

Is that the one-year old sow in the picture?


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

gerold said:


> I would be interested in 2 young Gilts.
> 
> Best,
> Gerold.


I'm afraid that she only has the 1 sow right now and the males.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

hickerbillywife said:


> Please tell me all about this breed and why you like them. I thought I saw Gerolds post about all his different kinds and why he like these the most but now I can't find it.
> At least I thougt it was yours Gerold.


I have 4 different breeds but no Ossabaw. You may be thinking of someone else. I would like to have a couple to add to my collection.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Bat Farm said:


> I'm afraid that she only has the 1 sow right now and the males.


Ok thanks. 

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

hickerbillywife said:


> Please tell me all about this breed and why you like them. I thought I saw Gerolds post about all his different kinds and why he like these the most but now I can't find it.
> At least I thougt it was yours Gerold.


We like that they are good foragers / thrifty. Ours forage and get eggs and dairy. They tend to stay in their pens / pasture. We use various types of fencing including cattle panels and chain link because we have a lot of trouble with tree branches falling regularly , our friend uses two lines of electric fence.

They are easy handlers, we haven't had any aggression even the sows with babies.

The sows that we've had have been good natural mothers. They tend to increase litter size as they go (that may also be true of other breeds?). She keeps hers in a decent size herd and they are all careful of the young ones.

The meat is red and tender. The bacon (belly) and jowls are excellent. They produce a lot of lard, which we like as we don't like to buy fats from the store. 

And they have a good coat of hair which protects them from our hot southern sun. We have a sow with curly hair that we want to try to bring out more in our herd.

We also like the smaller size since we do our own butchering for our house. The owner of the ones for sale has them done by a processor as she sells the pork. We sell on the hoof only.

I hope that helps, if I've missed a specific point, let me know.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Pig in a poke said:


> Do you know what kind of food and how much she fed ?
> 
> In general: Do they forage/graze well? Do they root heavily? Are they very active?
> 
> Is that the one-year old sow in the picture?


Yes, it is the sow on the last picture. 

Hers are on pasture and they also get eggs and dairy (they raise chickens and jerseys also).

They do forage / graze well. They do root heavily. They like to make holes for puddles and to nap in. They don't root out though, neither ours or hers have tried to get out. They stop rooting before the fence.

They are active. They move around while foraging, run down the fence line whenever anyone drives down the lane by their pasture (they might have treats) and do a jump / spin happy dance whenever we go out to see them - again, there may be treats


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

gerold said:


> I have 4 different breeds but no Ossabaw. You may be thinking of someone else. I would like to have a couple to add to my collection.


We hope to have babies later this summer, I can keep you in the loop if you would like.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Bat Farm said:


> We hope to have babies later this summer, I can keep you in the loop if you would like.


Very good. Thanks. Keep in touch.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

Bat Farm, I love the description of the jump/spin happy dance. Our Berkshire does that, but our Guinea Hogs rarely engage in such exuberant activity. Sometimes the Berk is a little too active for me. With that and the heavy rooting, not sure the Ossabaws and I would be compatible. Maybe if we ever increase our acreage, I wouldn't mind as much. They sure are neat looking pigs.


----------



## shadowenwalker (Oct 13, 2014)

Do you have any left for sale? please contact me. :nanner:
[email protected]:nanner


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I would be interested also now or in the spring. Can you preorder for spring births? Does she have non related pigs to make a breeder trio?


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sorry to have been away from this thread for so long - this fall got busy on us (in a good way) and I haven't been online for a while.

One of the things keeping us busy is two new liters of Ossabaws - well 6 weeks now. I've been meaning to get on here since they were born!

They are eating solid food, and hay, and roots, and anything else they get to before their mothers do... They are still nursing but I see weaning in their near future.

These pictures are a little old (the whole meant to be on here sooner thing) I will get some new ones uploaded shortly.


----------



## bunnycop (Nov 11, 2016)

any one that has ossabaw pigs for sale please contact me [email protected]
Thank you


----------

